# Air bag light flashing



## shez (Sep 22, 2003)

My air bag light keeps flashing, any suggestions on how to turn it off, the car is a 1995 s14 uk spec

thanks


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

Its flashing for a reason. Get it checked out.


----------

